# Nos on an automatic??? What's safe???



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello everyone i have a 99 nissan sentra with 57000 miles on it it is not heavely modified i just want a car that's fun to drive and looks good so i have _NeuSpeed_ springs, energy _suspension_ bushings _ractive_ strut braces, and of _course_ camber kit. NGK wires, NGK plugs, Hi flow cat, 2.5 in piping from the cat back with Oem muffler which has been gutted and polished Vis carbon fiber hood and Proline 15 in 8 spoke aloy wheels whith Bridgestone SI z rated tires. I also have a K and N filter. Oh and yes it is an automatic, Now my question is how much NOS can i rur on my car safely with no damage to the drivetrain and no mods to my factory fuel system and if anyone else can recomend any other mods that are not too astronomicaly expansive i would appreciate it....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

^^^ Edited for spelling.

2.5" exhaust is far too large.........SR20 or GA16, for what you have, it's far too large and you lost noticeable low end power. 

Assuming you have a GA16, because you didn't specify, I'd say a 50 shot wet kit will be fine.


----------



## nissanman22 (Feb 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ^^^ Edited for spelling.
> 
> 2.5" exhaust is far too large.........SR20 or GA16, for what you have, it's far too large and you lost noticeable low end power.
> 
> Assuming you have a GA16, because you didn't specify, I'd say a 50 shot wet kit will be fine.


Yes I i have a GA16det and sorry for my speelling


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

det? you mean GA16DE


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nissanman22 said:


> Now my question is how much NOS can i rur on my car safely with no damage to the drivetrain and no mods to my factory fuel system and if anyone else can recomend any other mods that are not too astronomicaly expansive i would appreciate it....


After I installed the turbo on my car it was making about 180-190WHP at 6.5# of boost. The car was driven almost totally on the street (1 track event at the SR20 Convention in 2000, and one session at the drag strip). The trans started slipping badly after 18 months. The clutches were burned and crazed.

The stock pump and friction material were not up to the task. The major problem is full power shifts. The clutches slip a lot to make smooth shifts which overheats the clutches. If you want to race, disconnect the trans dropping resistor (It is near the battery in my '97) which forces full pressure shifts and no slippage. It is too harsh for the street, though. It will trip a MIL but make your trans last.

Or even better, get a Level 10 trans.

Lew


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

you can get a shift kit from level 10 or i think james is still selling his


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

With the shift kit I was able to run 5-7psi ok... so whatever that translates into HP...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

bout 150-160whp


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

about a 50 shot is probably the most you could do then...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> bout 150-160whp


not on an automatic...probably closer to 130-140whp.........maybe 150


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

My trans was rebuilt at Level 10 (I drove there). They said it should hold 300-350WHP. A rebuild includes:

- new high pressure pump (higher clamping power for the clutch packs)
- new clutch packs and band with high-performance friction material (the disks and plates are thinner so they have two more clutch plates in a pack)
- reworked valve body for crisper shifts.
- 3200rpm stall lockup converter

Lew


----------

